# Possible to buy plastic leg bands with just phone number?



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone know of a place that offers plastic leg bands with just a personalized phone number printed on them? So far all I can find are metal personalized bands, but I need plastic as they are brightly colored. I suppose as a last resort I could get a plain band and use a label printer to put a little sticker on it. 

On a similar note, is there a type of band that is most recommended for pet pigeons/doves? There are so many different types online it is confusing.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you want snap on bands or seamless? You can get either at Foy's. There are also a lot of custom band makers in other countries. I've seen a lot on ebay.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/leg-bands/969-personalized-leg-bands-50
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/leg-bands/949-snap-ons-with-telephone-number-5mm-high-100

As far as recommended bands, I recommend AU or IF for homers and NPA for all other breeds, especially if you want to show them. All three organizations keep track of who buys the bands so they can be traced if the bird gets lost.


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

These are the ones I am getting ready to order. They are sending me some sample sizes so I can make sure for the right size first:

http://www.nationalband.com/birdbands.htm


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, also, I might mention, the lady described how you could use an acrylic paint to sort of rub and back paint the typing so it would show up more.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If you want seamless bands you want to go here

http://www.rickmeerollers.com/bandsforsale.htm

These are the best ones your going to find. They are the exact same band the NPA and other pigeon organizations use. You must place an order for 100 bands and they cost $50 all together


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

Those are really nice.
As a newbie, what is the advantage of a permanent band such as this compared to the butt end bands? 

I am wondering because I just had to remove an AU band from an 8 year old bird that was stuck tight on his leg. How could I be sure to buy the right size for them as they get old? 
These are really nice looking bands. How important is it to have the year the bird was born? I would keep a record, but I guess if he ever leaves my loft no one else would know?????


----------

